# Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?



## Silverstorm (22. März 2007)

Hallo Leute

Würde derzeit einen Koi bekommen, der mir wirklich gut gefällt.

Nur weiss ich nicht, wie ich jetzt vorgehen könnte, um den Koi ohne IH bei diesen Temperaturen schon unterzubringen.
Gibts da eine Möglichkeit? Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps, Chris


----------



## kwoddel (22. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

Hallo
Ich würde den Fisch auf jedem Fall erst mal auf Quarantäne setzen und dafür brauchst du eine IH oder etwas anderes. Und die Frage was hat der Fisch zur Zeit eine Wassertemp. ???


----------



## Michael K (22. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

Hallo  Chris,
der Tipp ist, laß es sein.
Es warten momentan viele Koiliebhaber auf Ihre Koi.
Warte bis Dein Teich so 16 Grad hat.


----------



## Silverstorm (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

@Frank
Der kommt aus einer IH mit Raumtemperatur.

Da wird wohl Michaels Tipp am sinnvollsten sein. Habs mir eh gedacht, dass es ohne IH sehr schwierig sein wird.....
Mal sehen, vielleicht wird er ja aufgehoben.

Wann hat denn das Wasser normalerweise in etwa die 16 Grad? Hab da leider noch keine Erfahrung dazu....

Danke, Chris


----------



## ra_ll_ik (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

Moin, 
ich hatte auch schon mal bei einem Händler nachgeftagt.
Da ging es um Eurokoi. Er hältert sie draussen, ungeheizt.
Er riet mir noch zu warten.
Verstehe nicht warum, er hat die gleichen Temperaturen im Wasser wie ich...
Was sollte da passieren?


----------



## Michael K (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte da passieren?



Das Immunsystem arbeitet noch nicht.


----------



## Annett (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

Hi Ralf,

genau das was Michael sagt...
Du hast wie jeder andere auch einige wenige nennen wir es mal "Krankheitserreger" oder "Keime" im Teich und der Händler/Verkäufer hat sicher auch welche in den Becken. Sporen und Keime sind eigentlich immer vorhanden. Probleme machen sie erst, wenn sie sich zu schnell vermehren können, weil z.B. die Abwehrkräfte noch nicht reichen.
Der Fisch kommt mit den im Moment vorhandenen Keimen klar.
Aber beim Umsetzen kommt er zu anderen Keimen und bringt vielleicht sogar selbst welche mit... 
Das schlimmste was jetzt passieren kann:
Er kommt nicht mit "Deinen Keimen" klar und Deine Fische dann zusätzlich nicht mit seinen... den Rest kannst Du Dir sicherlich ausmalen. :?
Es muss nicht passieren, aber es kann!


----------



## WERNER 02 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*



> Verstehe nicht warum, er hat die gleichen Temperaturen im Wasser wie ich...
> Was sollte da passieren?



Hi ra_ll_ik

Nicht nur ( wie Michael bereits erwähnte) daß das Immunsystem noch nicht funktioniert, auch der Bakteriendruck dürfte ein ganz anderer sein. Und wie ich deiner Äußerung glaube entnehmen zu können, so würdest du diesen " Eurokoi" gleich in deinen Teich einsetzen wollen.
Und das wäre echt übel unter Umständen. ( siehe Anetts Beitrag)

@ Silverstorm

Einen Koi jetzt aus der IH  nach draußen umzusetzen, möglich wäre auch dies. *Nuuur* das geht nicht von Heut auf morgen. Die Gewöhnungsphase an deine Teichtemperatur müßte sich über Tage ( und nicht nur 1...2...od.3) erstrecken. Das ginge über runterfahren der Temperatur ( in kleinen Schritten ) bis hin zum eingewöhnen ans Teichwasser. Und das auch wiederum nur in kleinen Schritten. Doch da die meisten Leute eh nur eine begrenzte Geduld haben,- von daher sollte man es lassen.
Das Ganze ist nichts für ungeduldige Menschen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## ra_ll_ik (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*



			
				Michael K schrieb:
			
		

> Das Immunsystem arbeitet noch nicht.



Moin
ab wann fängt es an zu arbeiten? 
Bitte jetzt nicht die Uhrzeit angeben.


----------



## WERNER 02 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> ab wann fängt es an zu arbeiten?
> Bitte jetzt nicht die Uhrzeit angeben.



SOBALD DIE TEMPERATUREN WIEDER ANSTEIGEN ARBEITET ES WIEDER VOLL.
ARBEITEN TUT ES AUCH IM WINTER, ABER EBEN AUF SPARFLAMME. WENN DU ABER VON 10° AUFWÄRTS,- VON DA AN BISTE SO ZIEMLICH AUF DER SICHEREN SEITE.
15° WÄRE ABER SCHON BESSER !!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*



> DIE TEMPERATUREN WIEDER ANSTEIGEN



Das paßt dann ja für die nächste Woche.

Da gibt es Sonne pur!!!


----------



## WERNER 02 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

WITZBOLD !!!

DIE TEMPERATUREN SOLLTEN AUCH HALTEN WAS SIE VERSPRECHEN !!!
UND NICHT NUR EIN PAAR TAGE!! SCHLIESSLICH HABEN WIR AUCH FRÜHLING UND TROTZDEM SCHNEIT ES!! DRAUSSEN LIEGT LAUTER " UNSCHULD " IN DER GEGEND RUM.

GRUSS
WERNER


----------



## ra_ll_ik (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*



> FRÜHLING UND TROTZDEM SCHNEIT ES!! DRAUSSEN LIEGT LAUTER " UNSCHULD " IN DER GEGEND RUM.



 
Kennen wir im Emsland nicht. 
Ich schaue nach draussen,  es ist trocken, die Sonne scheint und es sind 8.4 Grad
Werde gleich Feierabend machen und Steine für die Teichrandgestaltung holen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

TJA !!!

Den Seinen gibts der Herr halt im Schlaf!!
Ob verdient oder nicht, das sei mal dahingestellt !! 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

Nachtrag: 
Lufttemperatur gestern 14.5 Grad,
Wassertemperatur um 12 Grad.
Tendenz 1


----------



## baroni (26. März 2007)

*AW: Koi einsetzen - Ab wann wieder möglich?*

hi ralf,
warte lieber noch ein weilchen, du wirst dann mehr freude an deinen fischen haben, da sie gesund bleiben!
ich würde zu diesem zeitpunkt auf jedenfall keine fische kaufen oder schon gekaufte oder reservierte fische holen und sie aus ihrem gewohnten teich/becken umsetzen in meinen oder auch einen anderen teich!!!
das imunsystem der fische im allgemeinen, ist für solche transaktionen einfach noch nicht so weit!!!
dies ist nur ein gut gemeinter rat von mir, denn was du dann schließlich machst, ist dann deine alleinige angelegenheit!
mfg michael


----------

